# I need a light on my hard hat....anyone?



## RlxdN10sity (Sep 16, 2008)

I frequently work in commercial pyro. displays. One of the essential components of my safety gear is a hard hat. Up to this point I have been using a headlamp with a strap on my hard hat, but it is woefully inadequate. 

I need a lamp that is meant to be or can be made to be directly mounted on my hard hat either with a mechanical connection (screws, clamp...) or some type of chemical bond. I need a tough powerfull light. Adjustable intensity would be nice, but what I must have is red, blue or green light either with some sort of flip down color lens or colored LEDs. 

I like bright white light when moving around the site in the dark and for use during set up and tear down, but softer night color is a must during shoot, so as not to inadvertantly flash someone else working near me on the line. 

Price is not an issue. I really like the Sten light that I have seen in this forum, unfortuantely it is only white. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelican & Streamlight both make hard hat lights & brackets. Plug them into Google & you'll find them.


----------



## carrot (Sep 16, 2008)

Contact Stenlight. It doesn't hurt to ask if they can make a one-off.


----------



## JohnB (Sep 16, 2008)

Take a look at the FoxFury Performance AND Signature line

http://www.liotec.com/store/FoxFury-Signature.htm

Well made and durable headlamps. There are several Work Safety helmet lights available.


If you need to have a combination of white light with colors for other use maybe you could try the blackjack holder bracket on your helmet then you can get an led light with colored filters for when you need them.

http://www.liotec.com/store/BlackjackHolder.htm

Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks
John


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome, thanks alot guys.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 16, 2008)

The Energizer Hard Case Pro Cree headlamp is exactly what you ask for. Two-level Cree main beam, red and green operated by a second switch, flip up diffuser that covers all of them. Amazing runtime. It will easily go on a hardhat, but there are several mods to make it better if you so desire. 

1) Get a pack of the Petzl clips which hold the strap around the brim of a hardhat and keep it from slipping off

2) Remove the strap and drill holes into your hardhat and secure the light and battery pack via screws or zip ties

http://www.botachtactical.com/enhaprhe.html


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Marduke, that light seems pretty awesome. I just went out and bought the Coleman Cree headlamp today at Wal-Mart. It is pretty nice. It has 2 red LED in additon to the main white Cree. 

The immediate upgrade I notice with the Hardcase for my purposes anyway is the 3 AA batt. pack which should allow longer burn time than the Coleman which is 3 AAA. 

I was just sending an email to Sten to see what ideas they may offer but I have a feeling they may want a significant upcharge for a custom unit. Never hurts to ask though. 

I think I will try to acquire the Hardcase light just see how I like it. It may be the perfect light. I think what I would ultimately like is a flip down blue diffusor that could be used over the Cree. That way I have good visibility without taking out someone elses night adjusted eyes and I also have the pure white.


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 16, 2008)

For what it's worth I use a Zebralight H-30 with one of the silicone brackets superglued under the brim of my hardhat and I love it. Full flood and multi-levels work great for doing rounds at night, you might be able to rig up a colored diffuser for it.

~Chip


----------



## pec50 (Sep 17, 2008)

The Streamlight Argo new version is supplied with both the conventional strap and a rubber hard hat strap. It's stout enough that I don't think you will lose the light. I have had better luck with a centered light than the side clip mounts which I found tend to tilt the hard hat to the side over time. Regarding the colored led option, I also used the strap mount Princeton Tec Pilot single red LED; not a huge amount of light but sufficient and a good backup for the wildlands firefighting I was doing. These also come in a variety of colors.


----------



## jag-engr (Sep 17, 2008)

RlxdN10sity said:


> I need a lamp that is meant to be or can be made to be directly mounted on my hard hat either with a mechanical connection (screws, clamp...) or some type of chemical bond. I need a tough powerfull light. Adjustable intensity would be nice, but what I must have is red, blue or green light either with some sort of flip down color lens or colored LEDs.


 
It sounds to me like you are describing the *Petzl Tactikka XP Adapt*. The Tactikka XP is the "tactical" version of the Tikka XP. It comes with colored diffusers, one of which is red. The Adapt kit comes with a special mount that can be glued directly to your hard hat. If I remember correctly, it has three levels plus a boost. It uses an older Luxeon emitter, but I've always found it to be plently bright.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 17, 2008)

How about an PT EOS II. It comes with a spare rubber strap made long enough to fit on a hard hat. You wouldn't need to bolt it on. It also came with velcro pads so you could velcro it on. It has a high and low only. 50 lumen high and low seems about 1/4 of that (at least on mine). It uses a Rebel l.e.d. so tends to be pure to warm white. Regulated, waterproof to a meter, and class 1 division 1 rated for explosive environments. Only place to get it so far is from Brightguy.com. Mine came to just over $58 with shipping.


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks again guys for all the responses. 
That Petzl Tactikka Adapt seems perfect for what I need. It seems the only thing I could want is perhaps a Cree emitter. But I think I'll be hard pressed to find a better light to suit my application. I was looking online and I found 2 different styles of mounting sockets on the Adapt mounting pieces. I wonder which is the current model?


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 6, 2008)

RlxdN10sity;2651829 I wonder which is the current model?[/quote said:


> .... 15 minutes and you won't have a current model.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 6, 2008)

Three AAA batteries are an indication of ..... less care into the light.

If possible.... start now and decide on AA batteries for everything.
|Or if you think you will get hooked on lights then stick with 123
v cells .... but open your wallet


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Oct 7, 2008)

Get something that would fit your occupation. If you do pyrotechnics, then a acetylene lamp would be perfect for you:






Just don't let the flame get too close to your fireworks!


----------

